# US Citizen in a relationship with British Citizen seeking advice on how to move to UK



## dbcronh (Nov 28, 2013)

Hello, my boyfriend and I have been in a long distance relationship for two years. We met in my hometown of Las Vegas and he resides in London. We have been seeing each other twice a year. He flies to Vegas and stays for several weeks and I fly to London for a week or two. Other than that, the majority of our relationship has been via Skype, Facebook, daily phone calls and texts through various phone apps used.

Now we are at a point of our relationship where we need to know what's the best option for the next step as far as visas and who should go where. We were thinking it would probably be better for me to move to London but now the question is how? We have spoken about marriage and we do intend to do so but were thinking later down the line because we would like to get situated first being that this would be a big move for us. So we were thinking about the partner visa which would allow me to stay there for about 2 1/2 years I believe. But please, any advice on visas would be gratefully appreciated too.

Both of us have absolutely no idea where to start and what we need to do and would really love and appreciate any advice. I want to know what he needs from me to start the application process? How much money do we both have to save/show in our accounts? Do we have to have a place of our own? Is it easier for me to move to London vs him moving to Vegas? Do we have to show proof of our relationship? Trip receipts to and from? Messages sent via text/email/fb messages? I don't know really, anything to help, please 

Thank you so much in advance!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2013)

I'll move this to the UK board but can say that unless you are already married or moving to the UK to get married in a few months things are not looking good visa wise. To apply as an unmarried partner you need to be living together as a couple for 2yrs prior to applying.


----------



## dbcronh (Nov 28, 2013)

OMG Thank you so much!!! Whatever we need to do. Marriage is what we have been discussing but we weren't sure on how on what needs to be done. I really appreciate it. We weren't really understanding the partner visa details so that's why I asked. The engagement/marriage visa was our next option.

Do I need to move this to the UK forum or can you do it? Will it still notify me on responses? I really do appreciate this!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2013)

Its moved and yes you should get notifications. All the uk visa experts will give you lots of advice here.


----------



## dbcronh (Nov 28, 2013)

I truly am grateful  thank you sooo much!!!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I let someone else reply in detail, but basically you aren't eligible for unmarried partner visa because you haven't lived together already for 2 years. Under the family route, the only people eligible are those who have made or are making an imminent commitment to a permanent union, and it's not available for those who are in evolving relationship. So think in terms of a study visa (if you can afford fees and living costs) or as an outside chance, work visa (extremely difficult unless you are in shortage occupation).


----------



## dbcronh (Nov 28, 2013)

Thank you. this advice is much appreciated. We were looking into the fiance visa but wasn't sure what exactly needed to be done. Apply for the visa, wait for approval before moving there then marry within 3 months or is it 6? Financially what is needed from both of us to get started? A place of our own? How long the process is?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Apply, travel, marry and switch for leave to remain as spouse within 6 months. Your UK partner has to meet the financial requirement of earning at least £18,600 gross a year, or there are savings between you of £62,500 held for at least 6 months. Sometimes the two can be combined. You need accommodation suitable for a couple, including living with relatives with a spare room. Once you apply, you may get your visa in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## dbcronh (Nov 28, 2013)

That was one of the questions we had because he definitely makes over 18,600 a yr but we weren't sure if we needed to each also have a certain amount showing in savings as well if we married first. Another question was, do we marry first? Does it matter where we marry? London, Vegas, or anywhere else? Or do we have to go the fiance visa route?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

It's up to you where you want to marry. If you wish to marry in the UK you need a fiance visa and after you marry you apply for FLR (M) which is further leave to remain as a spouse. If you marry anyplace else you apply for a spouse visa from your normal place of residence which in your case is the US. This allows you to save the cost of 1 visa.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It's clearly cheaper in terms of visa fees to marry in Vegas (or anywhere in US), apply for spouse visa which is valid for 2.5 years. If you want to marry in UK, you need a fiancée visa (costs the same as spouse visa), travel, marry and switch to spouse leave within 6 months, which will cost nearly as much again. Costs of course aren't the only issue and personal preference, and family wishes, will come into it as well.

If your partner meets the income requirement, then you don't need to show any financial information such as savings.


----------



## dbcronh (Nov 28, 2013)

So we can plan to marry first and marry anywhere but after marrying, he do we both go back to our current homes and am I the only one to apply for a spouse visa from the US or does he need to also apply in the UK? Do you know how long this process is? After applying for a spouse visa, once approved, is that when I'll be granted into the UK and will I be able to work? Currently he stays with a roommate, does he need to have his own place?


----------



## dbcronh (Nov 28, 2013)

Your advice truly helps me very much. Both our families want to see us married and wish for everything to work out. He was the one to bring up marriage first and I agreed to do so but we just weren't sure on the technicalities of it all and what the UK allows. We weren't sure if we had to be established out there first, that's why we talked about the partner visa but now that you've clarified that was not even an option, the marriage/spouse visa is definitely one we had in mind. Now the how to go about it was our next questions, which you and others have been answering and I'm very thankful for that. Do you know how long the process of application is after we were to marry and apply for the spouse visa? Am I to remain in the US until it's approved?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You alone apply (so not like US spouse visa where both the sponsor and immigrant have to apply) but as sponsor, your UK partner has to give financial details and supporting documents. There is also a sponsorship letter he needs to submit in which he states his willingness to support, and gives an outline relationship history.
As I said, it can be as short as 2-3 weeks though sometimes people wait longer. For extra $300, they will prioritise your application. Once the visa is issued, you can travel to UK and start work. The minimum he needs is an own room big enough for a couple. Accommodation can be shared provided it's not overcrowded.


----------



## dbcronh (Nov 28, 2013)

I can't express how much you've already helped me! You've answered so many questions that we've struggled to find answers. I'm waiting for him to get off work so we can discuss the information that's been provided. If I have further questions and I post it on here will it still be seen or would I have to post a new thread? I'm sorry, this is all new to me and I want to make sure I'm doing everything right.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Just ask here.


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

dbcronh said:


> Your advice truly helps me very much. Both our families want to see us married and wish for everything to work out. He was the one to bring up marriage first and I agreed to do so but we just weren't sure on the technicalities of it all and what the UK allows. We weren't sure if we had to be established out there first, that's why we talked about the partner visa but now that you've clarified that was not even an option, the marriage/spouse visa is definitely one we had in mind. Now the how to go about it was our next questions, which you and others have been answering and I'm very thankful for that. Do you know how long the process of application is after we were to marry and apply for the spouse visa? Am I to remain in the US until it's approved?


My husband and I also had the long distance relationship for 2 years. We got married in Maine in August and I applied for my spouse visa on August 26 and received it back on Sept. 9. I've been in Scotland since the end of Sept.

This forum is the best place for information. The process is complex and very overwhelming at first but once you read through posts here and ask questions, it will fall into place. If your case is straightforward, it won't be hard.

The 3 main areas of proof that you have to provide are relationship, financial and accommodation. The UK citizen has to be able to meet the financial and accommodation requirements. You can prove your relationship through proving ongoing communications, visits, photos, etc.

Marrying in the US and applying for the spouse visa incurs only one initial visa fee - about $1400USD. It is good for 2.5 years, then you reapply for a second 2.5 years (Further Leave to Remain), and then you apply for Indefinite Leave to Remain, with fees each time. Currently, you still have to meet the same requirements for each time.

Do some reading and then ask away:
UK Border Agency | Applying for a UK visa in the USA

Good luck!
Laurel


----------



## dbcronh (Nov 28, 2013)

Thank you so much! Your story is like mine and I'm happy you two are together now. We both know going into this that it was going to be a process but are willing to do whatever it is to get everything done the right way.

Much appreciated!!


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

You should read the following information as to which visa is best for you - fiance, spouse etc

UK Border Agency | Family of British citizens and settled persons


----------



## dbcronh (Nov 28, 2013)

Thank you I will look at the website and review the information.


----------



## kelsette (Nov 23, 2013)

dbcronh said:


> Thank you I will look at the website and review the information.


Good luck with everything! I am doing exactly what you are thinking of doing: marrying my boyfriend in the United States this December, and then returning to the UK hopefully within the next few months! The only difference between you and I is that I've lived with my boyfriend in London for a year, but on a student visa - and that doesn't really make much of a difference in terms of the spouse visa application. Start getting all of your financials together, and "evidence" regarding your relationship. That's the most time-consuming part!

Once you're granted a spouse visa, yes - you'll be able to work. 
The way my boyfriend and I are organising things is marrying (er, eloping?) here in the States, and then when I return to London we're simply telling people that I'm on a partnership visa (most people don't understand or care about the details anyway). Then later on in the year we'll announce our "engagement" and have a formal wedding ceremony with friends + family there in England. But secretly we will have already been married  

The UKBA can have incredibly complex procedures, but you'll learn the ins and outs in no time!


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

kelsette said:


> Good luck with everything! I am doing exactly what you are thinking of doing: marrying my boyfriend in the United States this December, and then returning to the UK hopefully within the next few months! The only difference between you and I is that I've lived with my boyfriend in London for a year, but on a student visa - and that doesn't really make much of a difference in terms of the spouse visa application. Start getting all of your financials together, and "evidence" regarding your relationship. That's the most time-consuming part!
> 
> Once you're granted a spouse visa, yes - you'll be able to work.
> The way my boyfriend and I are organising things is marrying (er, eloping?) here in the States, and then when I return to London we're simply telling people that I'm on a partnership visa (most people don't understand or care about the details anyway). Then later on in the year we'll announce our "engagement" and have a formal wedding ceremony with friends + family there in England. But secretly we will have already been married
> ...


Can you legally have an official wedding in England if you are already married in the US? Also, if you apply for a spouse visa based on your marriage in the US, will that complicate any future visa processes??

Maybe you need to ask for clarification before going too far with these plans - just in case.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

kelsette said:


> The way my boyfriend and I are organising things is marrying (er, eloping?) here in the States, and then when I return to London we're simply telling people that I'm on a partnership visa (most people don't understand or care about the details anyway). Then later on in the year we'll announce our "engagement" and have a formal wedding ceremony with friends + family there in England. But secretly we will have already been married


Just to be clear, once you're married you cannot have another wedding ceremony. What you can have is a commitment ceremony or something similar.



> Also, if you apply for a spouse visa based on your marriage in the US, will that complicate any future visa processes??


Why would it? It's perfectly acceptable and legal to marry in the US and apply for a spouse visa from there. Plenty of people do it as there is no residency requirement and you can skip the fiance visa thus saving the visa fee. There is no requirement to marry in the UK.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

One thing to remember when you marry in US is that UKBA requires an officially State-registered marriage certificate (City-registered if you marry in NYC), and not any bits of paper the officiant may give you. This includes church certificate. One way to reduce the time involved in getting official certificate is to offer to take the signed license in person to the vital records office instead of letting the officiant mail it (usual procedure). Then with a bit of luck your marriage will be registered and you will get your certificate (buy about three at around $15 each) within a few days.

In addition, optionally you can deposit your US certificate with the General Register Office in UK, either through the UK embassy or the Foreign Office in London (cheaper at £45). This way, you will be able to get certificates easily from GRO, and it will be in the familiar UK format so readily recognised (US certificate is also accepted and it's in English - that's why I said optional, but handy nonetheless).


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

nyclon said:


> Why would it? It's perfectly acceptable and legal to marry in the US and apply for a spouse visa from there. Plenty of people do it as there is no residency requirement and you can skip the fiance visa thus saving the visa fee. There is no requirement to marry in the UK.


I meant her getting a spousal visa, entering the UK, going under the appearance of not being married, then getting married again. Of course, just getting married in the US and getting the spouse visa is the easiest and least expensive. That is what I did as well.


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

Joppa said:


> One thing to remember when you marry in US is that UKBA requires an officially State-registered marriage certificate (City-registered if you marry in NYC), and not any bits of paper the officiant may give you. This includes church certificate. One way to reduce the time involved in getting official certificate is to offer to take the signed license in person to the vital records office instead of letting the officiant mail it (usual procedure). Then with a bit of luck your marriage will be registered and you will get your certificate (buy about three at around $15 each) within a few days.


The process varies by state. In Maine, the officiant has to personally deliver the signed marriage license to the city/town office - the couple can't take it in. The couple can then go to the city/town office and purchase certified marriage certificates. It is cheaper to buy several at that time. They can be ordered by mail but take longer and require specific identification.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Water Dragon said:


> I meant her getting a spousal visa, entering the UK, going under the appearance of not being married, then getting married again. Of course, just getting married in the US and getting the spouse visa is the easiest and least expensive. That is what I did as well.


Lot's of couples get married in the US and then have some kind of reception or commitment ceremony in the UK or the other way around. It seems like a lot of trouble to go to but if they want to pretend they're not married when they really are I don't think it's a big deal. Obviously, they can't have an official wedding ceremony since they will already be married, but as I said they can have some kind of commitment/renewal of vows ceremony.


----------



## kelsette (Nov 23, 2013)

Water Dragon said:


> Can you legally have an official wedding in England if you are already married in the US? Also, if you apply for a spouse visa based on your marriage in the US, will that complicate any future visa processes??
> 
> Maybe you need to ask for clarification before going too far with these plans - just in case.


Yes, you're absolutely correct - I will already be married (legally) in the US, but I'll have a *ceremony* with friends and family in England. Obviously the officiant will already know that we're married!

I really don't know what you mean by "if you apply for a spouse visa based on your marriage in the US, will it complicate future visas." --- you can get married in another country and apply from there, that's no problem. You don't have to get married in the UK.


----------



## kelsette (Nov 23, 2013)

Water Dragon said:


> I meant her getting a spousal visa, entering the UK, going under the appearance of not being married, then getting married again. Of course, just getting married in the US and getting the spouse visa is the easiest and least expensive. That is what I did as well.


The only people we will be "going under the appearance of not being married" to is our friends. Our parents and close relatives know about our plans. We just don't want our acquaintances and friends thinking that we're just doing this for visa purposes. Even though we've been living together for a year, we think it will be better to wait a little while longer, then "announce" our engagement


----------



## PianoMan2112 (Nov 30, 2013)

I might have a unique perspective on this for you: I'm American, my ex-wife was Canadian (I did all the paperwork for her to immigrate to US), and my fiance is British (I'm researching paperwork fre me to immigrate to UK). A lot of my knowledge of US immigration is old (personal experience from 1996 to 2001), so you might want updated information; my UK knowledge is from research; I haven't applied yet.

Others can direct you better on a spousal visa; I did the fiance visa before and am doing it again, mostly because the timing is quicker (at least for US, where time is very slow compared to UK), and it seemed easier than finding a place to get married first (the traveling fiance would need a marriage visa - one that allows you to travel, get married, and you have to leave - kind of like a tourist visa).


(I saw how huge the USA immigration paragraph was, and haven't even written the UK one, so I came back up here to write a summary: Him to USA takes about 6 months but no fixed amount of salary/savings; you to UK takes only 1-3 weeks but has strict financial minimum requirements.)


For him to come to USA, you would need to file form I-129F (F=fiance), biographical information (a form asking about where he was born, where his parents were born, etc), and an affidavit of support (used to be a pinky-swear that you'll cover his expenses, now it's a 10-year legally-binding contract between you and the US government saying he won't take any public funds, and if he does, they can come after you for the money - even if you were to split up after 5 years, if he stays in America, you're financially responsible for him for another 5.) On the plus side, from what I remember, you do't need a specific amount of money, just enough proof of employment that you can support both of you.

About a month later, he would then receive a letter in UK sending him on a scavenger hunt (passport, passport photos, chest X-ray (tuberculosis) was required in 1996, and he sends it in to London).......about another 4 months later, he'll get a letter out of nowhere saying to show up in London next week (so make sure his employer knows he'll need a day off with little notice someday). He then shows up, waits around various rooms in the American consulate all day, gets questioned in a teeny room (if you come in with him it's a shoe-in, the agent was shocked that I came to be with my fiance, and that was just a drive from New Jersey to Montreal, Canada!); he then gets a visa stuck in his passport giving him 4 months to enter the US. (When he does, make sure to ask for employment authorization to be stamped on his I-94 card, otherwise he can't work until he gets his conditional permanent resident card!) Once he enters the US, you have to get married and file for change of status to conditional permanent resident within 90 days(!); he can't leave the US from when he enters until after getting his conditional permanent resident card in the mail, which takes a few more months.

For you to move to the UK, you first collect a lot of proof that you're a real couple (Skype logs, boarding passes, pictures, and any paid wedding plans like renting a hall, flowers, etc; I read that an engagement ring receipt doesn't count, but others on the forum says it does, so stick that in anyway). You file online for a fiance visa, which only takes 1-3 weeks! for approval, and you can even pay extra to get it expedited and have it in 3-5 DAYS!!!! (People dealing with only UK immigration might wonder why that makes me so happy; it's because going from UK to USA takes 5 MONTHS just for the interview to get approval, and there's no option to pay an expedite fee for a fiance visa.) (The timing of the next sentence might be wrong, I forget the exact order): Before your interview, you have to go to a US(?!) Application Support Center to get fingerprinted, and you have to mail everything (including your passport!) to the UK consulate in New York City (there may or may not be one closer to you). You get approved just by the stuff you mail in, no interview, so make sure you send everything. You have to send TWO of everything (original and copy); they keep the copies & mail back the originals.

As for timing of the wedding, the good news is you get 6 months to get married and file for change of status, not 3 months like USA; the bad news is unlike USA where you have up to 4 months to enter before starting the clock for the 90-day filing deadline, your 6 months start the day they approve you and put your visa in the passport (not when you enter the UK, not even the day you receive the passport & visa). But overall, UK is the better deal: Instead of waiting about 5 months for approval (not knowing what week or month that will be) and then getting 4 months to enter and 3 months to get married and refile, you get your approval within weeks of your initial application and then get 6 months to enter, get married & refile.

The hard part with the UK visa is the financial requirement, depending on your savings and his salary: He needs a job (you don't count because you're not allowed to work in UK yet) with a salary of at least £18,600 (about $31,000 based on a £1 = $1.67 exchange rate, better to guess high) for at least 6 months, and he, you, or both of you combined need a minimum of £16,000 (about $27,000) savings in bank accounts in just your names (either of you) for at least 6 months prior to applying. If he doesn't make £18,600, then for every £1 less, you can have an extra £2.50 in savings (since your next interview after all this is in 2 1/2 years, they figure you can live off the savings for 2 1/2 years). Therefore, even with no proof of employment, you can qualify if both of you combined have £62,500 (about $105,000!) in the bank for 6 months (or immediately if you sell a house you owned for at least 6 months and have $105,000 in the bank after the sale). (In 2 1/2 years when you have to renew, they'll check the same financial requirements, but that time, your salary counts.)

The other hard part of the UK visa is the proof of a intent to marry: Although Skype logs, flights and photos will prove you're in a genuine relationship, they want proof that you're going to get married within 6 months. It's hard to plan a wedding when you don't know when exactly you'll be there (or if you're still in America), but at least knowing you should get approved within a month of filing, you have a rough date of when you can enter, so it's easier to pick a wedding date.

(I'm sorry if this is way too much information, but hopefully you or others will find it useful, if they can find it way down here in page 3 or 4 of this thread. For more info on UK fiance visa, go to www-dot-ukba-dot-homeoffice-dot-gov-dot-uk/visas-immigration/partners-families/citizens-settled/fiancee-proposed-cp (sorry; new users can't embed hyperlinks).)


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

kelsette said:


> The only people we will be "going under the appearance of not being married" to is our friends. Our parents and close relatives know about our plans. We just don't want our acquaintances and friends thinking that we're just doing this for visa purposes. Even though we've been living together for a year, we think it will be better to wait a little while longer, then "announce" our engagement


Why would you lie to your "friends" like that? I know this seems like an easy solution for couples who are international but it is SO RUDE. It is basically the rudest thing you can possibly do to a friend.

Just get married and be done with it.


----------



## kelsette (Nov 23, 2013)

AmyD said:


> Why would you lie to your "friends" like that? I know this seems like an easy solution for couples who are international but it is SO RUDE. It is basically the rudest thing you can possibly do to a friend.
> 
> Just get married and be done with it.


Hi,
Firstly, you don't know me and my fiancé, nor do you know our particular situation. I think it's very aggressive and uncalled for to say that what I am doing is "rude." He and I simply want everyone - including the friends we've made in London over the years - to take part in our celebration. That's why we're holding a bigger, "proper" ceremony in the upcoming year. 

We're getting married at a City Hall in the States, with a judge present. That will be official and legal. When I return to the United Kingdom, we will have a bigger ceremony so that all of our friends can be invited and involved. With such short notice, what seems RUDE is to say to everyone, "hi, we're getting married in the States, but you're not invited because only 6 people can show up for a City Hall wedding in this location, and oh by the way, I'm not having any bridesmaids or a hen party, and you simply cannot be involved." 

No, I think THAT is the rudest thing to do to a friend. For your information, a couple we know recently did the same thing. She's Chinese, and he's English: they had a small court wedding (as her visa was expiring) and then a few months later they had a large ceremony WITH their friends, and WITH all of the extra things that can add to a wedding celebration. 

"Just get married and be done with it" - so you're telling me that I'm only "allowed" to have a small courthouse wedding, where none of my friends are invited? I don't get a dress, or a cake, or anything like that? That I'm just supposed to post a facebook photo after the fact, and say, "yep, that was my dream wedding, thanks okay bye." ?!

What I think is rude is you placing your judgement on me without knowing my situation, or me personally. I assumed that this forum was a place for expats to help each other, not pass judgement.

EDIT: OH, and it was my fiancés idea in the first place to keep this elopement quiet. That's what marriage is about you know, compromise? Of course I want to tell my friends that I'm getting married straight away. But this is what he prefers, because he wants everyone to be happy and surprised when we hold the ceremony in England, and not just scoff and say, "bah, they're already married, who cares."


----------



## modzy78 (Jan 15, 2010)

I think the issue that AmyD has is that you appear to be happy to lie to your friends so that you can have the experience of the engagement, the parties, and the big wedding with all the trappings. If you tell your friends that you are getting married in the US so that you can live in the UK sooner, I don't think any of them would look down on you for getting married for the visa. After all, they're your friends and should want to support you. Why not be honest with them and say that you want to have a ceremony with them in the UK, even if it's not the official ceremony? You could always have it around the 6 month or year mark of your city hall ceremony so that you have time to plan. Yes, you might not get the stag and hen nights because you're already married. But you could still have a fun get together with your friends before the ceremony. And your friends might surprise you and throw you a stag and hen night!

I'm honestly bothered by your idea. Not that you want a ceremony in the UK, because my husband and I are considering doing that for our 5th anniversary. Lots of his family and all of his friends were unable to attend our wedding, and we want to wait until we can afford a nice vow renewal. Other couples have a reception and vow renewal soon after coming to the UK, and I have never heard of any of their friends having issues with it. The thing that bothers me is that you want to lie to your friends. Imagine how they'd feel if they find out that you have actually been married and didn't feel they were on the list of people who were important enough to be told. They would probably feel like they were being used for the stag and hen parties and wedding presents. Just be open with them. If they are your friends, they will be overjoyed to be involved in whatever way they can. It is ultimately your decision, but think it through.


----------



## modzy78 (Jan 15, 2010)

Oh, and go ahead and have the big ceremony with the dress, cake, bridesmaids, photographer, etc. You deserve the celebration. And if anyone asks why you couldn't have the official ceremony in the UK, feel free to reply that the visa cost is so high that you would have had to cut down on your big day with them. Honestly, I don't think anyone would ask something like that.


----------



## dbcronh (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm so thankful I found this site because all this information is very useful and I wouldn't have known where to start nor the right way to go about things but thanks to you all I will be on the right track. Congratulations to you kelsette and good luck with everything! Also, thank you PianoMan2112, that information is also very helpful


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Just going to clear up some misinformation from PianoMan's post.



PianoMan2112 said:


> For you to move to the UK, you first collect a lot of proof that you're a real couple (Skype logs, boarding passes, pictures, and any paid wedding plans like renting a hall, flowers, etc; I read that an engagement ring receipt doesn't count, but others on the forum says it does, so stick that in anyway).


You need to prove that you have made significant progress towards planning a wedding. Making a provisional booking with the register along with deposits for things like rings, cake, photographer, flowers, wedding clothes, and invitations to name a few things. Obviously, everyone doesn't have an elaborate wedding but you need to show that your seriously planning a wedding.



> You file online for a fiance visa, which only takes 1-3 weeks! for approval, and you can even pay extra to get it expedited and have it in 3-5 DAYS!!!!


There are no guaranteed application processing times for either regular postal processing or premium processing. Every application is different. Some need mor scrutiny than others. Different times of year processing times may lengthen or shorten.



> (People dealing with only UK immigration might wonder why that makes me so happy; it's because going from UK to USA takes 5 MONTHS just for the interview to get approval, and there's no option to pay an expedite fee for a fiance visa.) (The timing of the next sentence might be wrong, I forget the exact order): Before your interview, you have to go to a US(?!) Application Support Center to get fingerprinted, and you have to mail everything (including your passport!) to the UK consulate in New York City (there may or may not be one closer to you).


There are several places around the US to enrol your biometrics. Everyone in the US mails there applications to Sheffield in the UK. 




> You get approved just by the stuff you mail in, no interview, so make sure you send everything. You have to send TWO of everything (original and copy); they keep the copies & mail back the originals.


You may be contacted for additional information and it's rare but possible that employers may be contacted.



> As for timing of the wedding, the good news is you get 6 months to get married and file for change of status, not 3 months like USA; the bad news is unlike USA where you have up to 4 months to enter before starting the clock for the 90-day filing deadline, your 6 months start the day they approve you and put your visa in the passport (not when you enter the UK, not even the day you receive the passport & visa).


You can apply for your UK fiancé visa up to 3 months before you intend to travel. If you indicate a date that you intend to travel, your visa will likely be issued with that date. If you don't, it will be issued on the date of approval.



> But overall, UK is the better deal: Instead of waiting about 5 months for approval (not knowing what week or month that will be) and then getting 4 months to enter and 3 months to get married and refile, you get your approval within weeks of your initial application and then get 6 months to enter, get married & refile.


Again, there is no guarantee that your visa will be issued in a few weeks.



> The hard part with the UK visa is the financial requirement, depending on your savings and his salary: He needs a job (you don't count because you're not allowed to work in UK yet) with a salary of at least £18,600 (about $31,000 based on a £1 = $1.67 exchange rate, better to guess high) for at least 6 months, and he, you, or both of you combined need a minimum of £16,000 (about $27,000) savings in bank accounts in just your names (either of you) for at least 6 months prior to applying.


Completely wrong. If the UK partner is earning £18,600/year there is no savings requirement.



> If he doesn't make £18,600, then for every £1 less, you can have an extra £2.50 in savings (since your next interview after all this is in 2 1/2 years, they figure you can live off the savings for 2 1/2 years).


If the UK partner is not making £18,600/year then between the 2 of you, you will need to show savings of the shortfall times 2.5 PLUS £16,000. So, if he was making £17,600/year between the 2 of you , you would need to £1,000*2.5+£16,000 or £18,500 in savings in addition to salary from income.


----------



## PianoMan2112 (Nov 30, 2013)

Nyclon, thanks for clarifying a few things, mostly the mailing address, and that the £16,000 isn't needed if the sponsor is earning £18,600.year - every time I read Annex FM 1.7 - Financial requirement ( http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/s...DIs/chp8-annex/section-FM-1.7.pdf?view=Binary ), I find I misread something the last time (maybe I should print it out on paper instead of trying to read the PDF on-screen). Since my fiance makes less than £18,600, I needed to have the £16,000 plus 2.5 x the difference in savings; I never noticed that it never says that £16,000 savings isn't needed if she did make that (which doesn't make sense to me that the first £16,000 can't be touched, but it's not needed if making the minimum).

Since everything's being mailed to Sheffield, would it be helpful is I mailed everything whilst in England on holiday? (Or will that scare them off, wondering why I'm applying "inside the UK"?) Likewise, if I'm a US citizen & resident but staying with friends in Canada, can I address the return envelope to Canada? (I have a North American passport card as well; that's what's used to cross the US/Canada land border, so I'm not stuck here whilst my passport is in transit.)


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No problems about sending the application parcel while you are in UK, but the return address *must *bear a US address (not UK or Canadian or anywhere else), as the will only send to a US address if the application was made in US.


----------



## kelsette (Nov 23, 2013)

*Question regarding mailing:* If I get married in the United States on December 31st, submit the online application on the 1st or 2nd of January, and am ready to send off my paper documents shortly thereafter, can I hand them off to my fiancé as he's returning to the UK shortly thereafter? It will take far less time (and less money!) for the paper application + documents to get from London to Sheffield, versus West-Coast-America to Sheffield! I will have a return USA address of course, but I'm wondering just if *he* can mail it on *my* behalf.

*Question regarding Financial Statements:* My fiancé is planning on getting an official copy of his bank statements (from Barclay's) in early December. Does that mean that we only have 28 days from that point in time to when we submit the paper application? Barclay's says they take 10 days to mail the records, but he flies out to USA on the 20th of December, which means the absolute latest he could request would be the 9th of December. We're just not sure if the paper application will be ready to be sent out by the 9th of January, as it depends on my biometrics, too! 

Thanks as always everybody


----------



## modzy78 (Jan 15, 2010)

kelsette said:


> *Question regarding mailing:* If I get married in the United States on December 31st, submit the online application on the 1st or 2nd of January, and am ready to send off my paper documents shortly thereafter, can I hand them off to my fiancé as he's returning to the UK shortly thereafter? It will take far less time (and less money!) for the paper application + documents to get from London to Sheffield, versus West-Coast-America to Sheffield! I will have a return USA address of course, but I'm wondering just if *he* can mail it on *my* behalf.
> 
> *Question regarding Financial Statements:* My fiancé is planning on getting an official copy of his bank statements (from Barclay's) in early December. Does that mean that we only have 28 days from that point in time to when we submit the paper application? Barclay's says they take 10 days to mail the records, but he flies out to USA on the 20th of December, which means the absolute latest he could request would be the 9th of December. We're just not sure if the paper application will be ready to be sent out by the 9th of January, as it depends on my biometrics, too!
> 
> Thanks as always everybody


I think he should be able to mail it on your behalf, so long as everything is ready. If he does that, then he wouldn't need the bank statements until he returns to the UK. That would save you the worry of fitting everything into the 28 day window.


----------



## kelsette (Nov 23, 2013)

*Regarding the 28 day window:* Appendix FM-SE (Financial Requirements) states, "Where this Appendix requires the applicant to provide specified evidence relating to a period which ends with the date of application, that evidence, or the most recently dated part of it, must be dated no earlier than 28 days before the date of application."

Now, is that 28 days from the ONLINE application, or 28 days from the PAPER application being sent?


----------



## PianoMan2112 (Nov 30, 2013)

Joppa said:


> No problems about sending the application parcel while you are in UK, but the return address *must *bear a US address (not UK or Canadian or anywhere else), as the will only send to a US address if the application was made in US.


Actually, there's ONE problem with mailing the application from the UK that I didn't initially think of...how do I get home? :laugh:


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

kelsette said:


> *Regarding the 28 day window:* Appendix FM-SE (Financial Requirements) states, "Where this Appendix requires the applicant to provide specified evidence relating to a period which ends with the date of application, that evidence, or the most recently dated part of it, must be dated no earlier than 28 days before the date of application."
> 
> Now, is that 28 days from the ONLINE application, or 28 days from the PAPER application being sent?


As I understand it, it is no earlier than 28 days from the date of the online application.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

It's 28 days from application. Application date is when you pay on line.


----------

